# Settings For recording



## Gabe barker (Jul 21, 2020)

So i have a 1060 6gb with a ryzen 5 2600 and I was having trouble finding good setting for it. so if you know then that would be great


----------



## Fitey (Jul 21, 2020)

there are loads of recent Youtube videos on the best settings for OBS which are much better to understand cuz you can actually see the settings

OBS recording settings:









						Best OBS Recording Settings 2021/2020! BEGINNERS GUIDE  1080P 60FPS With NO LAG
					

My Best OBS Recording Settings 2021/2020 Guide! I'll show the best OBS recording settings 2021/2020 for both low end PCs and high end PCs in this beginners g...




					www.youtube.com
				












						Best OBS Recording Settings 2020 ⚙️ Setup Guide (1080p 60FPS)
					

The absolute Best OBS Recording Settings guide out there to achieve 1080p 60fps pro level quality on your recordings. I take a deep dive into OBS and explain...




					www.youtube.com
				




OBS streaming settings:









						Best OBS Streaming Settings 2020 ⚙️ Setup Guide (1080p 60FPS)
					

The absolute Best OBS Streaming Settings guide out there to achieve 1080p 60fps pro level quality on your stream. I take a deep dive into OBS and explain to ...




					www.youtube.com
				












						Best OBS STREAMING Settings 2021/2020!  1080P 60FPS (BEST Steaming Settings With NO LAG)
					

Today I show the BEST OBS Streaming Settings 2021/2020 edition! These are the best OBS settings for Streaming Fortnite, VALORANT, and other games in 2021/202...




					www.youtube.com
				












						Best OBS Streaming Settings ⚙️ Full Setup Guide (1080p 60FPS)
					

In this video you will learn how to fully setup OBS from start to finish. We cover scenes, sources, cameras, settings, and everything else you need to start ...




					www.youtube.com


----------



## Gabe barker (Jul 22, 2020)

Fitey said:


> there are loads of recent Youtube videos on the best settings for OBS which are much better to understand cuz you can actually see the settings
> 
> OBS recording settings:
> 
> ...


so I have started using those setting now but my videos seem to come laggy


----------



## Fitey (Jul 22, 2020)

Gabe barker said:


> so I have started using those setting now but my videos seem to come laggy


are you recording or streaming

what do you mean by *laggy*

do you mean pixelation, fps drops, looking like a slideshow?

you have an NVIDIA GPU so you should use NVENC as the encoder

start off using a bitrate of 5000mhz

also posting a log helps a lot


----------

